# Boy names needed mama's & soon-to-be's!



## MrsBabyBump

so i posted this earlier in the 'baby names' section and got no replies, hoping maybe it will do better here. looking for tons of options lol.

my gender scan is in 5 days! 
we have a girls name but no boys name.
i want to have it picked out though before i know.

our original Boys name was Colton Layne.
i still like it, but everybody is starting to use it and i dont want my kid to have the same name as 3 other boys in his class whenever he goes to school. lol

so if you could ladies, i need some boys names. our last name is Meeks so it has to sound good with that and preferably two middle names one being William. 
i am a fan of odd-ball names, ones that are completely insane to some people, very uncommon names, and ones ending in 'en' or 'on' or 'in'.
any suggestions will be greatly appreciated and considered.


----------



## sweetmere

Ronan, Roman, Rowan, Cohen, Camden, Kalen, Branson, Jenson, Alden, Gavin (with endings you like).

Ones I've heard recently/are uncommon: Ryland, Sheridan, August, Leland, Desmond, Foster, Crew, Penn, Booker, Conrad...

I maybe could add some more later. If there's any of those you like, I could find some similar as well<3


----------



## MommytoBryson

Hi!! I love Colton!! That is what we are naming our second son when we get pregnant! Our son's name (he's 15 months) is Bryson. I am a big fan of the "on" endings, too! Here are some boy names I like:

Carson, Colton, Rylan, Jackson, Jaxon (spelled differently), Bentley, Wyatt, Austin, Paxton, Carter, Bryson (of course, my son's name <3), Owen, Landon..that's all I can think of right now. I have a bunch more that I like, but my memory is bad at the moment! lol! hope that helped!!!


----------



## 121212

We are naming our boy Asher I also liked Braxton :)


----------



## EmmaRea

Our boy names are Harrison (middle names irrelevant for you! :)) and Hudson Peter Lane. We also considered Holt, Holden, and Harper. I think Hudson or Holden would be a good name for you. :flower:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

EmmaRea said:


> Our boy names are Harrison (middle names irrelevant for you! :)) and Hudson Peter Lane. We also considered Holt, Holden, and Harper. I think Hudson or Holden would be a good name for you. :flower:

i like hudson, but DH says no. lol
and holden is one of his ex-friends who stole a car system from us, so thats out but thank you for the suggestions. and love your boys names



121212 said:


> We are naming our boy Asher I also liked Braxton :)

i like Braxton and Asher but DH has a friend named ashton, too close.
and i went to school with a rotten boy named braxton. lol thank you though



MommytoBryson said:


> Hi!! I love Colton!! That is what we are naming our second son when we get pregnant! Our son's name (he's 15 months) is Bryson. I am a big fan of the "on" endings, too! Here are some boy names I like:
> 
> Carson, Colton, Rylan, Jackson, Jaxon (spelled differently), Bentley, Wyatt, Austin, Paxton, Carter, Bryson (of course, my son's name <3), Owen, Landon..that's all I can think of right now. I have a bunch more that I like, but my memory is bad at the moment! lol! hope that helped!!!

We have very similiar taste!
alot of those names my husband has already vetoed ): lol. 
thank you, and good luck with TTC your next son, Colton! 



sweetmere said:


> Ronan, Roman, Rowan, Cohen, Camden, Kalen, Branson, Jenson, Alden, Gavin (with endings you like).
> 
> Ones I've heard recently/are uncommon: Ryland, Sheridan, August, Leland, Desmond, Foster, Crew, Penn, Booker, Conrad...
> 
> I maybe could add some more later. If there's any of those you like, I could find some similar as well<3

i like Camden, but have a friend who already named her son that ):
and leland but DH thinks its because i like Leland from dog the bounty hunter:haha: thank you for the suggestions though


----------



## mjvdec01

We're naming our son Grayson Michael, (Gray for short) and our last name is Venable. Use it if you like. We almost named our second child Dalton, but changed it to Nathaniel. If our first would have been a boy, his name would have been Christian.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

if my husband wasn't so picky...lol.
Grayson was one of my first choices, but he doesn't like it.
and i like Dalton also but my uncle's ex-wife has a son named that.
Micheal is my uncle's name who i have disowned due to his actions.
lovelyy names and thank you


----------



## momo51519

we had a boy name picked out but found out it was a girl today!!

Its 
Miles cameron 

I also picked out declain, bejamin, and brody


----------



## MommytoBryson

Been thinking of more names that end in "on, in, en, or an." Here they are:

Clinton, Quinton (weird, I know, but i like it!), Cameron, Benjamin (I remembered those two when i saw the previous poster's post), Johnathon, Garrison, Harrison, Branson, Julian (my nephew's name), Jordan (my other nephew's name), Simon (I'm watching x factor with simon cowell right now haha), Toby (not an "on" name, but I like it), Liam (not "on" but i like that one to), Anikan (if you guys are star wars fans lol), Hayden, and Peyton


----------



## MommytoBryson

I thought of another name that i like that is sorta unusual: Maddox. :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

I was lying in bed and remembered two of my favorite names for boys! I can't believe that I forgot them in my earlier posts! I think you will like them. Ayden and Weston. I think Weston William Meeks sounds soo good!!! Wes for short :)


----------



## Beccaboop

Im having this problem too i had loads of girls names but none for a boy atm i love Jacob Oakley but my husband likes Max so i said what about Jacob Max but he said Max jacob so i dont know what our son is going to be called!! I also like:
Lucas
Toby
Austin
Mason
Leo
Logan


----------



## staybeautiful

I think Peyton is nice, but I've heard a lot of babies (boys and girls) getting called variations on that recently, so you might find there's a few of them at school.
I like Harrison, Daniel, Ryan for boys and we decided on Ruaridh for if bump is a boy.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

MommytoBryson said:


> I was lying in bed and remembered two of my favorite names for boys! I can't believe that I forgot them in my earlier posts! I think you will like them. Ayden and Weston. I think Weston William Meeks sounds soo good!!! Wes for short :)

i LOVE Anikan, and OH is a star wars fan, but says child will get made fun of:growlmad:
and Maddox, i like that too, its very original.
Weston though i think i'm in love<3 just have to convince mr.picky now  lol.
if you think of anymore please let me know!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Beccaboop said:


> Im having this problem too i had loads of girls names but none for a boy atm i love Jacob Oakley but my husband likes Max so i said what about Jacob Max but he said Max jacob so i dont know what our son is going to be called!! I also like:
> Lucas
> Toby
> Austin
> Mason
> Leo
> Logan

we liked Mason, but we recently decided against it due to the Free Mason's i dont know if you've heard of them..
and Toby is a no go, Paranormal Activity, the last one ruined it for us. if you haven't seen it. watch it for halloween! its good. and will probably turn you off the name toby lol:haha:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

staybeautiful said:


> I think Peyton is nice, but I've heard a lot of babies (boys and girls) getting called variations on that recently, so you might find there's a few of them at school.
> I like Harrison, Daniel, Ryan for boys and we decided on Ruaridh for if bump is a boy.

my best friends little sister is named Peyton, so its a no go. lol
and how do you pronounce your chosen name? never seen it before


----------



## aliss

Hmm, my boys are very common names but I have a friend who named hers Caelum and Declan, not sure if those fit the bill for you?


----------



## staybeautiful

MrsBabyBump said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> I think Peyton is nice, but I've heard a lot of babies (boys and girls) getting called variations on that recently, so you might find there's a few of them at school.
> I like Harrison, Daniel, Ryan for boys and we decided on Ruaridh for if bump is a boy.
> 
> my best friends little sister is named Peyton, so its a no go. lol
> and how do you pronounce your chosen name? never seen it beforeClick to expand...

I'll be pronouncing it Roar-y although I have heard some people pronounce it Roor-y. It's a Celtic name, hence funky spelling :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Our boys names were:
Charlie
Rowan 
Liam

I also like Ryan.


----------



## mjvdec01

MrsBabyBump said:


> staybeautiful said:
> 
> 
> I think Peyton is nice, but I've heard a lot of babies (boys and girls) getting called variations on that recently, so you might find there's a few of them at school.
> I like Harrison, Daniel, Ryan for boys and we decided on Ruaridh for if bump is a boy.
> 
> my best friends little sister is named Peyton, so its a no go. lol
> and how do you pronounce your chosen name? never seen it beforeClick to expand...

Every name that's suggested is turned down. Maybe just give your baby a symbol, like Prince went by for a time. It's alright to use a name that someone else has chosen.:flower:


----------



## JCh

We both have agreed on using the name Luca

Still deciding on the middle name, since we can't use Mason (his uncle who died) we are thinking Gabriel as the middle name. OH is VERY picky about names, I think I listed a LOT of the names people have posted on here and he turned down nearly all!


----------



## cbass929

It is so much harder to name a boy then a girl in my opinion. I had several girl first and middle names picked out but can't decide what we are going to name our little boy. Very much like you and want names that arent very common. My DS name is Linwood - which was a family name on my hubbys side but i have never heard it with anyone else to this day and hes almost 7. My DD name is Carly which i think is becoming more popular but have only seen it on tv so far. 
So our list right now consist for our little boy.
Alexander 
Dallas
Bentley
Zachary
Colin
Barrett

Just cant narrow it down and settle. My dh days he feels like he hasnt looked enough so :shrug:

Cant wait til he has a actual name :)


----------



## mommyB

My boys are Adriano Marcello and Luca Eric :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

MrsBabyBump said:


> MommytoBryson said:
> 
> 
> I was lying in bed and remembered two of my favorite names for boys! I can't believe that I forgot them in my earlier posts! I think you will like them. Ayden and Weston. I think Weston William Meeks sounds soo good!!! Wes for short :)
> 
> i LOVE Anikan, and OH is a star wars fan, but says child will get made fun of:growlmad:
> and Maddox, i like that too, its very original.
> Weston though i think i'm in love<3 just have to convince mr.picky now  lol.
> if you think of anymore please let me know!Click to expand...

Glad you liked a couple of them! I know all about having a Mr. Picky for a husband!! I came up with a million names for my son when I was pregnant. The only one my hubby liked is Bryson. My hubby is SOOO picky about first names and middle names. He has already said our next son will be Colton. I have tried telling him I like Bentley, Weston, Jaxon, and a few other names, but he has his mind set on Colton. He is VERY picky about girl names too!! The only girl name he likes is Mackenzie. So I guess our kids' names are already picked out before we are even pregnant again haha! What is your hubby's fave boy name? And I will try thinking of more names and let you know! :)


----------



## MrsBabyBump

aliss said:


> Hmm, my boys are very common names but I have a friend who named hers Caelum and Declan, not sure if those fit the bill for you?

we have a close friend named Kalem. lol
and Declan i like but OH doesn't. :nope:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

JCh said:


> We both have agreed on using the name Luca
> 
> Still deciding on the middle name, since we can't use Mason (his uncle who died) we are thinking Gabriel as the middle name. OH is VERY picky about names, I think I listed a LOT of the names people have posted on here and he turned down nearly all!

exactly my problem. haha:haha:



cbass929 said:


> It is so much harder to name a boy then a girl in my opinion. I had several girl first and middle names picked out but can't decide what we are going to name our little boy. Very much like you and want names that arent very common. My DS name is Linwood - which was a family name on my hubbys side but i have never heard it with anyone else to this day and hes almost 7. My DD name is Carly which i think is becoming more popular but have only seen it on tv so far.
> So our list right now consist for our little boy.
> Alexander
> Dallas
> Bentley
> Zachary
> Colin
> Barrett
> 
> Just cant narrow it down and settle. My dh days he feels like he hasnt looked enough so :shrug:
> 
> Cant wait til he has a actual name :)

my little sister's name is Carley, i love it. 
and all the other names husband has said no too...ugh.:nope:



MommytoBryson said:


> MrsBabyBump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommytoBryson said:
> 
> 
> I was lying in bed and remembered two of my favorite names for boys! I can't believe that I forgot them in my earlier posts! I think you will like them. Ayden and Weston. I think Weston William Meeks sounds soo good!!! Wes for short :)
> 
> i LOVE Anikan, and OH is a star wars fan, but says child will get made fun of:growlmad:
> and Maddox, i like that too, its very original.
> Weston though i think i'm in love<3 just have to convince mr.picky now  lol.
> if you think of anymore please let me know!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you liked a couple of them! I know all about having a Mr. Picky for a husband!! I came up with a million names for my son when I was pregnant. The only one my hubby liked is Bryson. My hubby is SOOO picky about first names and middle names. He has already said our next son will be Colton. I have tried telling him I like Bentley, Weston, Jaxon, and a few other names, but he has his mind set on Colton. He is VERY picky about girl names too!! The only girl name he likes is Mackenzie. So I guess our kids' names are already picked out before we are even pregnant again haha! What is your hubby's fave boy name? And I will try thinking of more names and let you know! :)Click to expand...

he said he kind of likes Braxton. 
and Weston is alright, but he won't use it :nope:
Colton was our favorite but the more we said it and seen it, we just didn't like it that much anymore. 
and Mackenzie, is adorable for a little girl, i would have used it had i not went to school with 4 other Mackenzie's. haha:haha:


----------



## wanting2010

I think boys names are a lot harder than girls names! DH & I can't agree on either at the moment. :dohh: The only name that we both like for a boy is Jackson, but I don't want people to think that we picked that name because we love the show Sons of Anarchy. I guess it doesn't really matter what other people think, though! 

My favorite boy name is Sawyer. I love it! But DH is not a fan. :nope:


----------



## MommytoBryson

That's good that he likes Braxton! I thought of a couple more for you:

Cayden (or Kayden), Jayson (a classic name with a different spelling..you could even spell it Jaycen or Jaysen), Ryker (just heard that name today and I thought it was cool), Gage, Blaze, Keegan, Blane, Logan, Zayne, Maverick (I think that is a cool middle name), Trevor, Brody, Jayden, Kaleb, Emmett, Kolby, Brennen (or Brennan), Tanner, Trevor, Dakota (call him Kody for short). Okay, that's all I can think of for now! haha sorry! i'll quit bugging you with names! Just trying to throw more out there because I know when we were picking our son's name, we wanted to hear as many names as possible just in case we heard something we liked! :)


----------



## MrsBabyBump

MommytoBryson said:


> That's good that he likes Braxton! I thought of a couple more for you:
> 
> Cayden (or Kayden), Jayson (a classic name with a different spelling..you could even spell it Jaycen or Jaysen), Ryker (just heard that name today and I thought it was cool), Gage, Blaze, Keegan, Blane, Logan, Zayne, Maverick (I think that is a cool middle name), Trevor, Brody, Jayden, Kaleb, Emmett, Kolby, Brennen (or Brennan), Tanner, Trevor, Dakota (call him Kody for short). Okay, that's all I can think of for now! haha sorry! i'll quit bugging you with names! Just trying to throw more out there because I know when we were picking our son's name, we wanted to hear as many names as possible just in case we heard something we liked! :)

all of these names i have asked him about and he doesn't like.
we have such similiar taste!! haha.
and your definately not bugging me, i need all the suggestions i can get me and DH are like you and yours were. we love hearing names just to see what we like and don't. so thank you again! :hugs:


wanting2010 said:


> I think boys names are a lot harder than girls names! DH & I can't agree on either at the moment. :dohh: The only name that we both like for a boy is Jackson, but I don't want people to think that we picked that name because we love the show Sons of Anarchy. I guess it doesn't really matter what other people think, though!
> 
> My favorite boy name is Sawyer. I love it! But DH is not a fan. :nope:

boys names are tough! 
we have had the girls name since we were TTC. haha:haha:
even though its changed several times now.
and i love Sawyer too, but my ex-best friend has a little brother named that so i can't use it :p
hope you have better luck agreeing with your husband on names than i have, and thank you for your reply:flower:


----------



## MommytoBryson

Your hubby sounds as picky as mine is! haha! Mine can find something wrong with EVERY name!!! What girl name do you guys have picked out?


----------



## Mummy2B21

Damien
Hannibal
Mortimer


----------



## tymee

Clayton?


----------



## tymee

Sorry for 2nd post, hit enter too soon.

Clayton, Corbin, Merrick, Nolan, Brody, Carter


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Clayton, Corbin, and Nolan were all on my list D:
lol, i keep running in to this problem. if OH would just not be so stubborn and picky!:nope:
thank you though, lovely names!:flower:


----------

